# Koetari River Tinctorius



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm starting an official Waiting list for the Koetari because people were contacted me already. The parents are F1 Under the Canopy Farms line. 
Price is going to be $100.00 each for 4 month ootw froglet 
A picture of the parents is attached 
If you want on the list text me at 3305186321
Thanks


----------

